# PCD Accessories



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

wolfgang0524 said:


> Thanks for posting the accessory reference guide.
> 
> I'm planning on ordering a 2009 535xi for ED soon. I'm also considering a PDC re-delivery. I would like to add the M aerodynamic kit and M rear deck spoiler. It wasn't clear from the reference guide whether you paint the accessories or not or just do the install.
> 
> ...


For those kind of parts ordered through the Performance Center, they would have to be painted here as well.

I'm pretty sure the dealer can order the aero kit through the VPC on some vehicles, which would be cheaper. They would basically have it painted and ready to install on your vehicle when they process it at the port.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

I-Won-Today said:


> *All vehicle accessories will need to be ordered by the dealer and paid through the dealer.*
> 
> As for cost on Accessory items, all I can quote is MSRP. It is up to the dealers if they extend any discount to a customer, but it should never be above the MSRP.


Jonathan: Although you quote MSRP, does my BMWCCA membership card get me any discount for PCD installed accessories or local store goodies?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

AZ-BMW said:


> Jonathan: Although you quote MSRP, does my BMWCCA membership card get me any discount for PCD installed accessories or local store goodies?


For the accessories, our shop bills your dealer. So they would be the one to determine if they will extend a BMWCCA discount.

As for our gift shop at the Performance Center, they extend a 15% discount to anyone that shows their BMWCCA card. I'm pretty sure the gift shop at the factory offers a discout too, but don't know how much.

Let me know if you need anything else :thumbup:


----------

